# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month for January 2014

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for January! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## John Clare

My entry. Golden Poison Frog, Phyllobates terribilis "Blackfoot Orange".

----------

DigitalPunk

----------


## tonyball

Here is my entry. One of my Blue Azureus frolicking around.

----------

DigitalPunk

----------


## Raya

The two entries so far are such great pictures! But hey, I'll throw in one myself anyway.



_Theloderma asperum_

----------

DigitalPunk

----------


## Lynn

Phyllobates terribilis  "Mint"    ( juvenile )

----------

DigitalPunk

----------


## petepann

Here is my contribution to the contest. My poor 'ol Copes Grey probably can't hold a candle to all the beautiful exotics that are on the board but thats ok. I personally love this shot of my Copes gray treefrog (Hyla chrysoscelis). A.K.A. Houdini. a.k.a The Genuine Peace Frog. Properly labeled Houdini for his bewildering escape tactics when I first brought him home. Also properly labeled as Peace frog for reasons you all can see for yourselves. :Victorious:

----------


## Carlos

January's voting will be challenging to decide upon.  Only 5 photos in and already can't make my mind up; all of them are great  :Smile:  !

----------


## s6t6nic6l

Mantella expectata, Blue-legged Mantella:

----------


## Lynn

> Here is my contribution to the contest. My poor 'ol Copes Grey probably can't hold a candle to all the beautiful exotics that are on the board but thats ok. I personally love this shot of my Cope’s gray treefrog (Hyla chrysoscelis). A.K.A. Houdini. a.k.a The Genuine Peace Frog. Properly labeled Houdini for his bewildering escape tactics when I first brought him home. Also properly labeled as Peace frog for reasons you all can see for yourselves.



This face ..........*is* precious !

----------


## Joshua Ralph

I was stuck between two photographs!! So, hopefully I made the right choice! lol  :Smile: 






> Green Mantella
> Nomenclature: Mantella viridis
> IUCN Red List: Endangered
> Country of Origin: Top-Northern Madagascar.
> 
> Information: This species is 1 of 16 species in the Mantella genus all  of which use Aposematism as a defence mechanism. _Aposematism_ basically  derives from the Greek words that mean "Warning Colours" a defence which  has made another family of frogs famous, the Dendrobatidae family  (Poison Dart Frogs). Like  the rest of the Mantella genus, it is completely terrestrial and is not  a fantastic swimmer, but will be found in and around swampy areas where  it will also remain to breed. It's a shy member of the genus, unlike  some Mantella species that are more bold and will venture out into the  open.
> 
> It is one of the most endangered out of the entire genus and can only be  found in a few select places in Top-Northern Madagascar, in the Fôret  d’Ambre Special Reserve, Montagne des Français, Antogombato,  Andranotsymaty, Antsahampano, Ivovona, Anjiabe, Andoajampoana, Mangoaka,  Antsiranana, Ankitsakalaninaombi, Daraina, Mahavavona, Joffreville,  Francom and the island of Nosy Hara. It is one of the rarest and most at  risk of extinction and one of the least kept species in the genus.
> 
> © 2013 (These are copyrighted photographs, please ask permission before using)


P.S The large photo above the Quote is the one I entered in the end not sure how to get rid of the attached thumb nail!! :/ Either way you can still see my 2nd choice  :Smile:

----------

DigitalPunk

----------


## Adoptedtwins

Oh, the weather outside is frightful... Mr. Toad is the sweetest little toad our family could have ever wished for.  He's a smooth-sided toad (Bufo guttatus).

----------

DigitalPunk

----------


## Lynn

> Oh, the weather outside is frightful... Mr. Toad is the sweetest little toad our family could have ever wished for.  He's a smooth-sided toad (Bufo guttatus).


And cooperative !  :Big Grin:

----------

Adoptedtwins

----------


## Kimithy

Here is one of my Fire belly frog out of the five I own, this one just loves the camera

----------

DigitalPunk

----------


## kmf58

My WTF just being too cute to resist!!!

----------

DigitalPunk

----------


## Lynn

> My WTF just being too cute to resist!!!


Hi Karen
What a silly head.
She is sitting there .........so polite like, with her hands folded.
Adorable.... I bet you ran for the camera ! 

Lynn

----------


## kmf58

Thanks Lynn,  

that's exactly what I did!  "Jade" always comes to the front of the cage to wait for her dinner when she wakes from her nap.  My 2 newer guys ("Freckles" & Mr. Green Jeans"), whom I adopted a few weeks ago,
 still "run for the hills" when they see me! I never realized that frogs can have such cute lil' personalities. Also love your pic of "Mr. Toad"!  Gotta love toads too!!   

Karen

----------


## Lynn

Yes, Mr Toad's photo is adorable too!
Mr. Toad is Melissa's 'hadsome Harry'

----------


## kmf58

Lynn, Love your pic too of your froggy's cute face!!!

----------


## Adoptedtwins

Lynn & Karen, frogs and toads are so adorable.  I think they have such unique personalities and are very photogenic.  Mr. Toad has 23 hats and 2 costumes.  He just sits for pictures and is a total sweetheart.

----------


## Paul

My entry is one of our Red Eyed Tree Frogs. His name is Roy and he always comes up to the glass when you look in on them.

----------


## petepann

[QUOTE=flybyferns;208989]This face ..........*is* precious ![/QUOTE

He is quite a handsome frog. "Suave". He is my personal favorite of my little community. I am constantly amazed at the vibrance of his color changes. I can tell when he is hungry or not just by looking at him now. Very cool frog.

----------


## Gillynmanny

Gilly ! The I got him , all smiles ! Dumpy tree frog... Not sure why the picture got flipped  :Frown:  but just look at that face !!

----------

DigitalPunk

----------


## mrzoggs

Sorry for the quality. This isn't as good as some of my other pictures, just thought it was neat that they were bundled up together. There is actually one under all the rest of them if you look close

----------


## Angi Wallace Photography

My first post just has to be a photo ;0)  Painted waxy monkey frog _Phyllomedusa sauvagii_ 
 :Smile:

----------


## Heather

> Sorry for the quality. This isn't as good as some of my other pictures, just thought it was neat that they were bundled up together. There is actually one under all the rest of them if you look close


Adorable babies! Congrats again  :Smile: .

----------



----------


## Heather

> My first post just has to be a photo ;0)  Painted waxy monkey frog _Phyllomedusa sauvagii_


Welcome, Angi  :Smile: . I'm glad you decided to join us. Great photo!

----------


## Heather

Okay, we know I never win, but I'll join in for fun  :Smile: .

Do you guys want Twigs or Callie?

----------


## Lynn

> Okay, we know I never win, but I'll join in for fun .
> 
> Do you guys want Twigs or Callie?


Callie   :Smile:   Please

----------


## Heather

Callie  :Smile:

----------



----------


## Christine

Here is a picture of one of my amazon milk frogs! Isn't he cute?

----------


## Adoptedtwins

He really is cute, Christine!

----------


## Gwen

Did i miss the voting for January?

----------


## Carlos

> Did i miss the voting for January?


Don't think so  :Smile:  !

----------


## ravensgirl

whens the closing date?? what tough competiton, all the pictures are great

----------


## Tree frog maniac

These are my 2 red eyes waiting to be fed.

----------


## Tree frog maniac

I only ment to put the one on the right not on the left sorry!

----------


## nicodimus22

Just got a new camera, and snapped a macro pic of Gwen, my American Toad.

Click on the text link below (not the thumbnail) to see the full version.

http://i.imgur.com/d2l0tjH.jpg

----------


## Zessinna

> Oh, the weather outside is frightful... Mr. Toad is the sweetest little toad our family could have ever wished for.  He's a smooth-sided toad (Bufo guttatus).  
> Attachment 64049


That is SO cute!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Adoptedtwins

Thank you, Zessinna!

----------


## Paul

When is the photo of the month closing?

----------


## Hypno

My pacman frog "female" hypno "i'll just be lazy and wait for lunch to come to me!"

----------


## Raya

Not that I'm in any hurry but maby we shoul vote for photo of january before february ends?

----------


## Kimee

My Rococo Toad, CocoLatte at a fundraising /adoption event or the Animal Rescue League. I was there drawing pet portraits to raise money. Coco joined the Halloween Costume Contest!  :Big Grin:  She was... thrilled!

----------


## Ashley

Sleepy Leptopelis uluguruensis.

----------


## Carlos

> Sleepy Leptopelis uluguruensis.


Gorgeous spotting!  Please start a thread on them and tell about your experience if possible  :Smile:  !

----------


## Ashley

> Gorgeous spotting!  Please start a thread on them and tell about your experience if possible  !


I did make a thread a while back when I first got these frogs (2012).  I read back through it and I was so excited to have gotten them.  I still love these little frogs!

http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...ream-frog.html

----------


## Vern

My red eyed tree frog 'Apollo'

----------


## MsBlueRose

s the Frog Forum still doing the photo of the month? I can't find the winners for this year and I wanted to enter, but the only thread I can find on it is here. I don't want to enter if we are not doing that anymore. If we are though, I have some very photogenic frogs that would love to have a chance to win!  :Wink:

----------


## Heather

Hi MsBlueRose,

Yes, I believe we'll still be doing the photo of the month. Some difficult life events came up recently which put the contest on hold. I'm not sure exactly when it will be resumed, but I will try and find out by the end of this week. 

Sorry for the delay. I'll get back to everyone as soon as I hear.

----------


## MsBlueRose

Sorry to hear about the issues at home. I hope all is well. But I am happy to hear that you will still be doing the photo of the month!  :Big Grin:  Thanks for letting us know.

----------

tinkgirl77

----------


## Tankfull Tropicals

He is giving us the OK sign, haha. I like it.

----------


## Tankfull Tropicals

Vern Very nice shot of your Red eye. What camera do you have?

----------


## Vern

Thanks tankfull tropicals. I only have a canon 450d but i have a really good macro lens on it .

----------


## Friesian horse lover

this is my photo, an American Toad. haven't named him yet.

----------


## notshy

cute pic!!

----------


## Evan Spies

this is my fire belly toad entry!!!

----------


## BArnold



----------

